# شرح لمعالجة الصرف الصحى مع تصميم لمحطة



## محمود كمياء (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 1.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - mahmoud hamdy

تصميم محطة صرف صحى


----------



## adnansaadeh (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جهد رائع لا يستحق بعد الشكر إلا الدعوة لك و لأهلك بالخير


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر لك ولكرم اخلاقك


----------



## CIVIL2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا علي الجهد المبذول..........ودائما علي تواصل


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء اللة نكون دائما فى صلة وتعاون


----------



## سعيد معمل (1 يناير 2013)

تسلم الايادى وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 يناير 2013)

جزانا واياكم الخير ان شاء اللة


----------



## khebrahim (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## عاطف 58 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وأحسن خواتيم أعمالك.


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (26 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## waleedwaleed76 (15 يوليو 2013)

*ـ لا شيء يأتينا من لا شيء .
وليم شكسبير
كل الشكر 

*


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (15 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك *


----------



## zendaprisonor (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وهنأك بقبول الأعمال


----------



## محمد الرماحي (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله لكم جهدكم


----------



## محمود كمياء (12 أغسطس 2013)

اخوانى لا شكر على واجب
وشكرا للمرور


----------



## بسكت (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود كمياء (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا" على الجهود الطيبه


----------



## حسن احمد (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بوركت الانامل على الموضوع الراقي


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الاستاذ حسن احمد 

جزانا الله خيرا واياكم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشرفنا العزيز محمد جاسم العمرى

هذا جزء ضئيل من فضلكم علينا


----------



## خالد الكاديكي (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا 

جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## محمود كمياء (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور استاذ خالد


----------



## wert326 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كيفكم مشكورررر


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (14 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود كمياء (23 يناير 2014)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (31 يناير 2014)

ياجماعه لو سمحتم 
انا جاى لى عقد ف مؤسسه بن سمار ف مجال المياه (فنى مياه سبكات ) وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة زراعيه بس انا هاشتغل هناك مهندس زراعى بس هو الحين مفيش تاشيرات بمهندسين زراعين والراتب2500 مع العلم ان هيكون ف اضافى وكده 
ياريت تفيدونى اعمل ايه 
شكرررررا


----------



## علي اساس (28 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين على الجهود الرائعه


----------



## محمود كمياء (10 مارس 2014)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (18 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم وخواتم مباركة 

نشكر كل من اضاف ودعم لتقوية المهندسين العرب والمسلمين لينفع الامه الاسلاميه 
ارجوا من لديه كتاب او افاده في طريقة تصميم محطات الرفع اخدا بالاعتبار كل المتطلبات التصميميه من السعه وزمن المكوث للحماه في المحطه ومضخات الرفع 
وكذلك تصميم محطات الضخ التجميعيه لان محطات الرفع ترفع مجتمعه الى محطة ضخ رئيسيه شاكرا لكل من ساعدنا في


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## waleed.awad (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود كمياء (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزانا خيرا واياكم


----------



## engdodo99 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن لو سمحت لينك تحميل الملف لانه مش متاكتف


----------

